# L.p. Gas Alarm



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi guys! My L.P.gas alarm starts up and the gas is completely shut off, my vents are open, the windows have been open and there is NO odor in the unit like cleaners, glue, etc. It stays on for long periods, and the manual states to open doors and windows, turn off gas, but these tactics aren't working. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

showdogs said:


> Hi guys! My L.P.gas alarm starts up and the gas is completely shut off, my vents are open, the windows have been open and there is NO odor in the unit like cleaners, glue, etc. It stays on for long periods, and the manual states to open doors and windows, turn off gas, but these tactics aren't working. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Just curious, where is/are your battery(ies)? The fellow we did our PDI with said he had someone with an almost constant LP alarm, turns out they had batteries in an unvented compartment, they were off gassing into the cabin. Probably not the problem, but you never know....

Good luck!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Check the voltage of your battery. I beleave the the propane alarm also has a low voltage sound kinda like a dying battery in a smoke detector. James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, plug it in and see if it stops. That thing acts like a low voltage alarm.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Check to see if your privy is stuck open


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Zymurgist said:


> Yeah, plug it in and see if it stops. That thing acts like a low voltage alarm.


I keep it plugged into power in the drive as I like to sleep out there sometimes or just hang out. So if I keep it plugged into shoreline, the battery should be good right?


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

Zymurgist said:


> Hi guys! My L.P.gas alarm starts up and the gas is completely shut off, my vents are open, the windows have been open and there is NO odor in the unit like cleaners, glue, etc. It stays on for long periods, and the manual states to open doors and windows, turn off gas, but these tactics aren't working. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Just curious, where is/are your battery(ies)? The fellow we did our PDI with said he had someone with an almost constant LP alarm, turns out they had batteries in an unvented compartment, they were off gassing into the cabin. Probably not the problem, but you never know....

Good luck!
[/quote]

Although this is unrelated, a friend of ours had their carbonmonixide detector in their home going off. The fire department was called and found that they had a battery charging in the garage (for their trailer) and it was causing the problem.
You can never be too careful.

Kamm


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Most likely it is a supply voltage problem, but it could also be a bad detector.

If the camper is plugged into shore power, and it is still going off, are you able to turn on all the lights, and other 12vdc items in the unit? Check all wire connections, and fuses,

Also look at the detector itself. Some brands will have a list of different alarm patterns to differentiate between low voltage vs. explosive limits.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

showdogs said:


> Hi guys! My L.P.gas alarm starts up and the gas is completely shut off, my vents are open, the windows have been open and there is NO odor in the unit like cleaners, glue, etc. It stays on for long periods, and the manual states to open doors and windows, turn off gas, but these tactics aren't working. Any suggestions? Thanks.


 The LP detector takes quite a current from the battery and will draw it down in a relatively short time. (You can do a search here and see other examples). As others have said plug in and charge the batteries and see if it goes away. When I store my trailer I always disconnect the battery to avoid the discharge. Battery life is better the less you cycle it down so when parked empty its best to disconnect.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I installed a battery disconnect which I mounted under my LP cover to the frame of my OB. It is a dial type rather than the kind were you flip the contact lever. I simply dial it to off and the battery is disconnected from the trailer. I mounted it so I can reach under the cover and turn it on and off without having to remove the cover, too. It works great.


----------

